# Winter Coats for Dogs



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to create my first poll. Dana and I had been discussing whether or not to get Gibbs a winter coat and she finally decided to get one. She puts it on him when she takes him out, and I don't. To me, he seems plenty content to frolick in the snow.

I'm wondering if there's a general consensus regarding buying dogs winter coats. The poll options will not necessarily be mutually exclusive, so please select the option that best approximates your feelings.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought a coat for Millie a few weeks ago because she is only 15 weeks and actually shivers in the snow. I don't know which category that falls under. When she is full grown, if she doesn't act like she is cold, I'm not sure I will put one on her. They are cute though.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sarahdee said:


> I bought a coat for Millie a few weeks ago because she is only 15 weeks and actually shivers in the snow. I don't know which category that falls under. When she is full grown, if she doesn't act like she is cold, I'm not sure I will put one on her. They are cute though.


Based upon your reply, you purchased it for her because she shivers in the snow. I consider that a necessity and would vote as such.


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Based upon your reply, you purchased it for her because she shivers in the snow. I consider that a necessity and would vote as such.


Voted!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Need a catagory that says "Depends on weather conditions". Leo wears his Hurtta Slush Combat suit when we get really cold rains which are much more common in NC than snow. Additionally, he has a coat that I will put on him if the temps are below freezing and the wind is blowing a lot because the wind separates his fur in such a way as to expose his skin.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Need a catagory that says "Depends on weather conditions". Leo wears his Hurtta Slush Combat suit when we get really cold rains which are much more common in NC than snow. Additionally, he has a coat that I will put on him if the temps are below freezing and the wind is blowing a lot because the wind separates his fur in such a way as to expose his skin.


So you use the coat when you feel it's necessary.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It depends on the temperature. Today the high is 17F later this week the high is 13F. My guys NEED coats today. They do shiver if outside for more than 5 min. Even when we hike I put their coats on. They are not hot while hiking either. When we stop if it wet or snowing out without the coat they would shiver. So I will say its a necessity in colder temperatures if outside for extended periods of time. My hikes are an hour and the car ride is 15 min each way.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pucks104 said:


> Need a catagory that says "Depends on weather conditions". Leo wears his Hurtta Slush Combat suit when we get really cold rains which are much more common in NC than snow. Additionally, he has a coat that I will put on him if the temps are below freezing and the wind is blowing a lot because the wind separates his fur in such a way as to expose his skin.


I agree. On cold rainy days a coat is necessary. Their paws, legs and head get wet and in the car they shiver.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie does much better with dry/cold weather then wet/cold or even wet/cool weather. I think she likes the coat when it's cold, she just doesn't like to put it on


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Very dependent on where one resides. Here in So. Cal. I would consider it just a cute accessory.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Need a catagory that says "Depends on weather conditions". Leo wears his Hurtta Slush Combat suit when we get really cold rains which are much more common in NC than snow. Additionally, he has a coat that I will put on him if the temps are below freezing and the wind is blowing a lot because the wind separates his fur in such a way as to expose his skin.


I agree. Kodi certainly doesn't wear a coat all the time, but if it's very cold and especially if it's WINDY and cold, he wears a coat. Like today. When the high temperature is 14. And the wind is howling.

He also wears one if it's cold and he's going to be out for a long time, like on a winter walk in the snow. They don't have a lot of body mass, and can lose heat pretty quickly if they are out for a long time.

He also has a raincoat that he only wears if he has to be out for a significant length of time in POURING rain. Rarely happens, but it has been useful in a couple of hurricanes while camping.

If it's just sort of "normal" winter temps, and he's just going out to potty or get in the car, no coat.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with the others, that it depends how cold it is or how inclement the weather. Tyler does wear a coat more now, however, than he did in the past because of his advanced age and the lack of body fat. So for him, it is a necessity, although he looks awfully cute in his winter coats. Recently, I bought him a rain poncho. We don't go walking in the rain, but it's for going out to do his business on a rainy day. It doesn't have any warmth to it but does have a hood and keeps him dry. In light of this, I voted necessary.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

today we went for an hour walk, it was -35C with the windchill (that's colder than on planet mars). Gemma was wearing her muttluks boots and snow suit (and i was wearing long underwear, ski pants, wool socks, hunting boots, 3 fleeces, a down coat, hat, scarf, gloves and ski mitts. We were both toasty warm when we got home.

Most days she doesn't need anything, even in the snow.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I voted "Take it or Leave it". I put a cheap baby zip-up from Walmart on Jack when it is wet sticky snow and I don't want to deal with snowballs. I sometimes put it on him when it is really wet but it is more that I can't stand muddy and wet dog anymore that day.

Jack seems fine without it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I was on the fence on how to vote, but with the last couple days being so cold I just voted that coats are now a necessity. I'm going to experiment with making some fleece booties with suede soles later today and I already made them both long sleeved fleece onesies to go under their winter coats for snow play. Brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have been more comfortable answering if there was a category for only when the weather is extreme and they really need the extra insulation or coverage.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woke up today to 0 degrees F - a necessity today!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I would have been more comfortable answering if there was a category for only when the weather is extreme and they really need the extra insulation or coverage.


That's why I just wrote a response rather then clicking any poll answer. My response to all poll answers was, "None of the above."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys will be wearing snowsuits today! Forget the coats

Bella also doubles up with a sweater and coat on top of that. She still shakes like a leaf!!


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

In cleveland Ohio a coat is a must plus she looks so cute


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie has a light weight raincoat for the few times it rains here. We don't have a dryer with a suitable temp for dogs, so I consider the raincoat a necessity. It is really more a very lightweight waterproof coat and so would work for our coldest days - 40s or low 50s. Dog coats are so cute, but they are almost all too heavy for our climate.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Are we talking about survival or comfort here? When it is cold - and especially windy - it is kind to keep them comfortable.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone who voted and/or posted replies.



Pucks104 said:


> Need a catagory that says "Depends on weather conditions".





pjewel said:


> I would have been more comfortable answering if there was a category for only when the weather is extreme and they really need the extra insulation or coverage.





krandall said:


> That's why I just wrote a response rather then clicking any poll answer. My response to all poll answers was, "None of the above."


The reason I stratafied the catagories the way I did was avoid influencing the vote. All poll results can be manipulated or slanted by the way a question is worded or the answers made available. I'm sure a catagory such as the following would have garnered close to 100% of the vote:

It's necessary in extreme or hazardous weather conditions, or if you have a dog that seems particularly susecptible to the cold.

Regardless of how the responses were worded, there were only three real choices, with one of the choices listed three separate times (A too Cute Accessory, Makes the Owner feel better & Unnecessary they have fur) are all the same answer - Unnecessary.

1. Necessary
2. Unnecessary
3. Take it or Leave it

Necessary garnered > 50% of the responses. Although far from a scientific approach, it clearly demonstrates the feelings of our captive community, or at least those willing to respond.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I also think it depends on where everyone lives as to how they answer. When you hike your dogs, like I did today in 7 degree temperatures with wind chill of -15F, you realize it is a necessity….It's not fashion for me, it truly is function

When fred is outside without a sweater he shivers. When he has a sweater on, he is pretty good. If my guys are wet and I take off their coats, they will start to shiver even inside.


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

0 degrees today and blizzard conditions... My little guy bravely faces the elements and does his bidness , thanks to the warm coat he has on...Without it, doesn't even try...turns around to come right back in...( as I've explained to my husband who sends him out without it_)


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I voted 'take it or leave'; take it if the weather dictates it is more practical not to get Monsoon-soaked, snow-bobbled, mud-dunked, bad-hair-blown or to-the-bone-chilled. Leave it if none of the above apply.


----------

